# REMIS Tilt & Slid Rooflight Rubber Seal Advice Sought Pl



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

Dear members, 
I have a Autocruise Starspirit 2005, i have got to replace the Rubber Seals but the previous owner had fitted a thin rubber insulation strip which was perished and the wind howled in. I have purchased the proper seal from seals direct in a 4metre length, so my question is do i cut it in 4 equal strips and poss have to mitre edges to 4 sides or does the seal only fit on 2 sides etc, so if anybody can have a look at the seals on the roof light of their motorhome i would be so grateful also do i need to glue them as i can see they do slide onto frame of roof light . thanks Steve


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*rubber seal*

I recently renewed my 900 x 600 after buying a length from Leisureshop.com which did the two sides and across the opening end.  
I only had the two sides with rubbers from purchasing the motorhome but as I had just enough to do the opening edge I thought why waste it.  
I managed to slide a side and across the end in one piece with the help on a bit of Fairy liquid and pushing the bulbous side in with a blunt lolly stick :lol: 
Make sure you run the rubber through with the over hanging flap on the outside


----------



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

My MH has two remis and I had to replace the seals on both (perished with age) mine were fitted to the sides only. I think the front and back are meant to be left unsealed for ventilation and also it could put extra stress on the hinges and catches :wink:


----------

